# Procrastination?



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm curious if any of you procrastinate alot and if you do why? I've noticed that for some stupid reason I love procrastinating because it gives me a "rush" doing something at the last minute. So I'll put something off on purpose just for the kick in the back later motivating me to work. As weird as it sounds, putting things off till the last moment is my idea of fun, most of my classmates are usually in awe why I still get decent grades and why I'm enjoying it(they tend to be nervous wrecks). I'm also curious how the different ways SP's incorporate procrastinating into their lives. So how does procrastination play a part in your life?

If you can now excuse me, I need to start an essay due tomorrow that I had almost two months to do :tongue:.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Is it an SP motto: 'If it weren't for the last minute, nothing would get done.'? 

I think it's more inspiring when you're down to the wire. Stress makes me think harder and where I usually couldn't be arsed to give real effort, the sense of urgency inspires me to think bigger. Not that I ALWAYS operate that way. I've grown from the days when I was a student. But there is that tendency to just prefer the rush.


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

Procrastination plays a very important role in my life (especially in school). Right now, I need to write 2 essays, one for tomorrow, one for friday, but honestly, I don't care. I procrastinate a lot, and because of that, there are a lot of things that I simply don't do (homework is a classic). It's kind of weird, because if I think I will have to do it, I won't wait that much, I would rather just get done with it, but if I find it unnecessary, I wait as long as possible (and as I said, that often results in me simply not doing it). As an ISTP, I think my lack of motivation is kind of natural. Sometimes I like it, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Artisan temperaments unite!
Tomorrow...


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a definite procrastinator. The urgency gives me more motivation to work harder.

1 week before due date: "I still have some time"

1 day before due date: "Oh SHIT I have to work my ass off!"


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

I keep telling myself I'm going to answer on this thread, but somehow I never get around to it... Maybe someday I'll have some wisdom to add...


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

I swear I can never stop procrastinating. I remember I had a really important GCSE project to hand in at the end of the week. I spent the entire week getting addicted to Supernatural and stayed up until half five to do the project on Thursday night. It was so much fun XD


----------

